# I have a 2013 cruze and it has a misfire in cylinder 4.



## Coleworld (Oct 27, 2018)

I have a 2013 cruze and it has a misfire in cylinder 4. I checked my spark plugs and the plug in cylinder 4 was burned. So I put a new set of ac delco plugs in yesterday. It drove fine for about an hour then it started misfiring again. I think cylinder 4 is blowing plugs. I need to know what could cause that?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would look at the coil pack to start.

EDIT:

Chevy Cruze Ignition Coil Problem


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Coleworld said:


> I have a 2013 cruze and it has a misfire in cylinder 4. I checked my spark plugs and the plug in cylinder 4 was burned. So I put a new set of ac delco plugs in yesterday. It drove fine for about an hour then it started misfiring again. I think cylinder 4 is blowing plugs. I need to know what could cause that?


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

